# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Grey Nomad Times...

## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss175Y.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Thanks for these when you post them. I have always read and kept up on vagabonds. I love that lifestyle. 

When you doing it @Northern Rivers ?

----------

Northern Rivers (06-24-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Thanks for these when you post them. I have always read and kept up on vagabonds. I love that lifestyle. 
> 
> When you doing it @Northern Rivers ?


It looks like another year. My assets are all tied up from this divorce...so...that's gotta get straightened out...or...I'll be buying 1/2 a camper for "her". Rock. Hard place.  :Dontknow:

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-24-2018)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It looks like another year. My assets are all tied up from this divorce...so...that's gotta get straightened out...or...I'll be buying 1/2 a camper for "her". Rock. Hard place.


Can't have one of your boys buy it, for you; with your under-the-table money; and later transfer it to you?

Or do your barristers have an answer to that one, one that goes back and makes you forfeit it?

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss179U.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

Drive around Australia: Tips for an epic journey

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Can't have one of your boys buy it, for you; with your under-the-table money; and later transfer it to you?
> 
> Or do your barristers have an answer to that one, one that goes back and makes you forfeit it?


My boys? Ha! What money...

Buying it...like a sailboat, etc...can be made into a self sustaining bizz, anyway. You just need to hire it out as well as use it.

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss181H.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

. oops

----------


## ruthless terrier

rain, wind, sun, mosquitos, deadly snakes, spiders and drop bears. add traffic and crazy people and it sounds a lot like Florida  :Icon Biggrin:

----------

Northern Rivers (10-12-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> rain, wind, sun, mosquitos, deadly snakes, spiders and drop bears. add traffic and crazy people and it sounds a lot like Florida


I erroneously was going to post the same back issue....

Rain? Yeah...where I am...lots of it, and why I moved here. My last place was subject to drought on a cyclical basis. Wind...yeah...we got wind, here...but...highs are counterclockwise, lows, clockwise. Sun? Yeah. I see it up there pretty much only during the daytime, though. Mosquitos? Yeah. They get mailed here. Deadly snakes? Sure! Whatever illegals manage to boat here...usually, don't make it through the mangroves. But, the snakes fight over them with the crocs. Sadly, koalas are dying off....

It got a lot better once I got there, though. I made three Conservatives.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss184R.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss185L.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://thegreynomads.com.au/GreyNomadTimesIss188C.pdf

I gotta get outta this place:

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss190M.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://thegreynomads.com.au/GreyNomadTimesIss188C.pdf
> 
> I gotta get outta this place:


One of my favorite tunes. So anti-establishment. So late 60's.

----------

Abbey (04-18-2019),Northern Rivers (01-27-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss190M.pdf


Thanks for the link for Nomad Times. I always open them in Reader and have my way with each one! Always a great read.

----------

Northern Rivers (01-27-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> One of my favorite tunes. So anti-establishment. So late 60's.


That middle eight hook is one of the best, IMO.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Thanks for the link for Nomad Times. I always open them in Reader and have my way with each one! Always a great read.


It's my top of the list things to do...get out there and "do it". The places these people go...and see...is just magic. It's a safe county, too. I hope it's not too much longer before I start a blog about my own trip!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> It's my top of the list things to do...get out there and "do it". The places these people go...and see...is just magic. It's a safe county, too. I hope it's not too much longer before I start a blog about my own trip!


Sign me up as your first "follower"! I followed a few people here beginning around 2004. One guy I followed for yrs as he traveled around and never paid for an overnight spot. Then he got too old and quit. Always a good read. 

Never cared for the bloggers who only posted a few times a month. I loved the daily reports. It makes you feel like you are there instead of stopping in every month or so. Big difference and good luck to you. 

Knucklehead doesn't care where he is at as long as you are right there with  him.

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss191L.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss192F.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss194S.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Thanks for the Nomad Times. I read all of them top to bottom. 


I think drivers should take towing lessons if they have no experience in towing campers around. Just like motorcycle riders and new drivers.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-05-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss195W.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss195W.pdf


thought this article was about moslom scumbags. 


"Can tunes tame savage mozzies"?

----------


## Northern Rivers

Been considering setting just one trial "private camp"...

The Gold Coast is a major destination...and EXPENSIVE. I am thinking of setting up a high-end camping spot. Skillion roof to park UNDER on a concrete pad...with a small amenities block, adjacent: shower, toilet, washer & dryer...electricity, WiFi and BBQ...and, safe doggie cage and run. $100 a day is easy to get. Christmas and Oyster time is way more expensive.

This way...visitors can "stay unhooked" and drive in and out of The Coast as they wish...just 40-50 minutes, away. While they are here...it's gorgeous country to laze around.

I'm thinkin' about it!  :Thinking:

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss196E.pdf

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-18-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Been considering setting just one trial "private camp"...
> 
> The Gold Coast is a major destination...and EXPENSIVE. I am thinking of setting up a high-end camping spot. Skillion roof to park UNDER on a concrete pad...with a small amenities block, adjacent: shower, toilet, washer & dryer...electricity, WiFi and BBQ...and, safe doggie cage and run. $100 a day is easy to get. Christmas and Oyster time is way more expensive.
> 
> This way...visitors can "stay unhooked" and drive in and out of The Coast as they wish...just 40-50 minutes, away. While they are here...it's gorgeous country to laze around.
> 
> I'm thinkin' about it!


Sounds like a winner! 

In and around Bradenton, Fl, there are several new high end campgrounds that have sprung up. "RV Resorts", not campgrounds! lol

If you are in a desirable area, like I am, then I believe this is a winner. You need someone with a Master's in business administration and a Master's in plumbing to run the place? Husband and wife full time tag team right here!

----------

Northern Rivers (06-30-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss196E.pdf


I was checking out the For Sale items. 

Aren't there any full size Ford trucks there? You know F-250, 350 and even 450's?

----------

Northern Rivers (04-19-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I was checking out the For Sale items. 
> 
> Aren't there any full size Ford trucks there? You know F-250, 350 and even 450's?


Definitely...expensive as anything, too.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-19-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss199V.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss200H.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss200H.pdf


I enjoy reading the "Letters" the best. 

Hearing of other peoples journeys to "The Alice" and Normanton and every where in between is an expedition for my mind. 

Other articles are interesting also. Especially interested in the water availability and quality in and around the innards of the "Big Lap". 


I envy you @Northern Rivers . . . all that prospective territory to explore and what is even better is that you have an interest in doing this!

----------

Northern Rivers (06-16-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I enjoy reading the "Letters" the best. 
> 
> Hearing of other peoples journeys to "The Alice" and Normanton and every where in between is an expedition for my mind. 
> 
> Other articles are interesting also. Especially interested in the water availability and quality in and around the innards of the "Big Lap". 
> 
> 
> I envy you @Northern Rivers . . . all that prospective territory to explore and what is even better is that you have an interest in doing this!


I dream about this...all the time. 

I need to square up, financially, before I can get away. I was cleaned out in that divorce and need to keep this estate with my boys on it so...I have a place to live out my years. 

I'm one song away from solvency...which will be on my mind this coming week as I try to "make it happen". My oldest might come to the rescue with his next stuff in syndication. WA looks like a great place to spend a good year. I do have a cousin with a hugely successful winery & restaurant bizz out near Perth that I can park for as long as I want. Eh. For the time being, I'm on flypaper..... :Dontknow:

----------

Rickity Plumber (06-16-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss201B.pdf

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Definitely...expensive as anything, too.


Ford trucks are the rage in my neck of the woods. *BIG trucks. BIG shiny 60000 USD trucks.* I drive an ancient full size pickup that I paid cash for in 2002 ... it looks tiny compared to the new breed of behemoths. to each his own I guess.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-01-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

71¢ USA buys  $1.00 AuD....so...multiply the prices by .71

https://www.carsales.com.au/editoria...-specs-111868/

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-01-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss202X.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss203K.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss204H.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss205Z.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Thanks @Northern Rivers . I always enjoy reading up from down there!

----------

Northern Rivers (08-24-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Thanks @Northern Rivers . I always enjoy reading up from down there!


The country is sort of "special built" for Grey Nomads. The country has a circle following the coasts with an "x" of roads in the interior. That's about it!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The country is sort of "special built" for Grey Nomads. The country has a circle following the coasts with an "x" of roads in the interior. That's about it!


Do you know what the timeline would be for a circuit around ?

----------

Northern Rivers (08-27-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Do you know what the timeline would be for a circuit around ?


Sorry for the delay!

The timeline is sketchy...because...it's up to a few things. One...is how long do you want to stay in one place? Like this place:

https://www.australiantraveller.com/...ld-gorge-tour/

...or...this place:

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...w=1260&bih=646

...or...this place:

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=p...w=1260&bih=646

Basically...the circuit is 16,000 miles. No kidding. 

https://wickedwalkabout.com/how-long...und-australia/

This is only the circumference and not the Red Interior...which...will now lose its Grey Nomad trade because Ayers Rock is soon to be closed to tourists. The aboriginals in the district went from poverty...to a good standard of living...and...will now be back in the poorhouse, again:

https://www.ayersrockresort.com.au/u...-i-climb-uluru

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Ayers Rock is one only one attraction within the outback. Other than the allure of the outback itself, what are other inner attractions?

----------

Northern Rivers (08-28-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Ayers Rock is one only one attraction within the outback. Other than the allure of the outback itself, what are other inner attractions?


There ain't none. Rocks, Aboriginals...nuthin'....... 

If you go farther west...into the western goldfields that surround Kalgoorlie...there's metal detector prospecting and the nice and neat places like Kalgoorlie. It is possible to get a cheap permit to get off and prospect. With the best detectors, a GOOD offroad camper...and, enough supplies to last...you can net $1000 a day. This is on my bucket list, actually. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wester...ian_Goldfields

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> There ain't none. Rocks, Aboriginals...nuthin'....... 
> 
> If you go farther west...into the western goldfields that surround Kalgoorlie...there's metal detector prospecting and the nice and neat places like Kalgoorlie. It is possible to get a cheap permit to get off and prospect. With the best detectors, a GOOD offroad camper...and, enough supplies to last...you can net $1000 a day. This is on my bucket list, actually. 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wester...ian_Goldfields


If only i was 30 years younger.....<sigh>

----------

Northern Rivers (08-29-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> If only i was 30 years younger.....<sigh>


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


I always thought that I would love being a loner traveling around in my pick up camper and living the easy life. I have dreamed of this even as a kid in school reading Field N Stream and Outdoor Life. Alaska would have been perfect for me except for one thing . . . the freezing weather. 

Now, I think one can travel the interior of Australia and just stop where ever you feel like it for a few days. Does it ever freeze and snow down in south Australia? 

The nomad life for me. 

When I was single from '86 to 2005, I had high hopes of retiring early about 50-ish and buying a truck and a slide in camper. However, one hot Puerto Rican woman was enough to change my mind. I spent all that money on a house in  2005. And here I am telling you my dreams and aspirations.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-30-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss206M.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss207G.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss208F.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss208F.pdf


Thanks for the recent copy of the Nomad Times. 

I love reading the letters from readers who have first hand experiences to offer. I find most interesting that these travelers or vagabonders make this circuit of Australia. This seems to be the Holy Grail of full-timer RV'ers. Completing this circuit following the seasons is the dream of many.

In the US, there is no "circuit" around the US. There is a "north to south and back north again" plan to miss the northern winters. When I lived in an RV park before I met my wife, the winter population was about 300-350 trailers depending on how many wanted the primitive areas (no hookups). Soon after the first of October, there would be a half dozen new trailers each day. It would swell until the first of April and then the reverse would happen . . . a few would leave each day until the entire summer population was steady. That was me and about 8 or 9 other full timers. 

The people I met during these winters are memorable. There was Jack and his wife from Akron, Vic and his wife from Ann Arbor, Carol from Georgian Bay, Ontario. Oh yes, and Fran from South Dakota. My favorite was Bill and Mae from South Carolina, a junk collector (picker) who had acres of collectibles and antiques stored in every nook and cranny on their old farmstead in South Carolina. They were very private people who stayed away from people but Bill took a liking to me. I was honored when they invited me to their farm one summer back around 2003. He showed me things that he had collected over the years that were just collecting dust but worth BIG money. He said he is saving the stuff for his kids to have so they won't have to struggle later. Mae contracted Alzheimers and Bill died in 2009. 

Anyway, just blabbering on about how much I enjoyed this lifestyle. It is always great to read the Nomad Times as this brings back great memories. 

By the way, I sold my trailer and everything with it after I met my wife in November of 2005. She was well worth trading one way of life for another.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-04-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I let people stay out on my back property that I meet through a few web blogs on grey nomads doing the circuit. Great people...

As for doing the circuit Down Unda...ya gotta realise we are the size of the Lower 48 over there, Up Ova. The vast interior...is barren. The heart of the interior has one attraction...Ayers Rock...but...this month climbing it has been prohibited...so...that ends trips to what we call, The Red Centre.

https://www.ayersrockresort.com.au/u...-i-climb-uluru

The most urbanised country...believe it or not...is Australia. Going clockwise...Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth and Darwin are knots of metropolitan areas with nuthin' in between...except...small communities. They derive a lot of income from people on the circuit. Not just caravaners...but, long haul truckers.

There's a push going on now...for little towns to actually construct FREE camping grounds...maybe a little money if you want electricity, supplied. But, there's clean restrooms, sewage dumps, showers...some will also have water. It's securely fenced...and, usually next to the local cop shop, too. All you need to do to make it "free" is to buy something in the town. Groceries, fuel...restaurant...a movie...car service...beer...anything. Ya save the receipts and show it to the attendant at the park. This is only now, catching on. It certainly does bring business, in.

The government has outlined certain roadways that thread certain towns. They have names. I like the Savannah Way. Most go counter-clockwise...because they will have following winds which saves a lot of money once you consider the circle and dips in and out of National Parks can be easily 10,000 miles. 

https://www.savannahway.com.au/

Over to the west...you'll see that little town of Kununurra I was talking about last week. I've been reading all I can on it. It'll be a one-month stop for me. I'm already talking to fellow Rotarians, there...about "everything". I won't spend a dime on accomodation...all have plenty of room for me to park. One guy in their club was a grey from Brisbane that spent a winter with a metal detector...found about $600K in gold...and a new wife! I wish! 

http://www.aussietowns.com.au/town/kununurra-wa

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-18-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss209A.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

There is Slab City here in the Southwest. A "free for all" more than a free place to park. 

The people that go there are looking for no intrusion from anyone that works for the govt. 

I imagine there are free spots around the country that offer accommodations like you do. Everyone is afraid of sue-happy campers I guess and in this political climate, I can see that. You can't let yourself be put in a situation where bad people can take advantage of you because we know they will

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I let people stay out on my back property  that I meet through a few web blogs on grey nomads doing the circuit.  Great people...
> 
> As for doing the circuit Down Unda...ya gotta realise we are the size of  the Lower 48 over there, Up Ova. The vast interior...is barren. The  heart of the interior has one attraction...Ayers Rock...but...this month  climbing it has been prohibited...so...that ends trips to what we call,  The Red Centre.
> 
> https://www.ayersrockresort.com.au/u...-i-climb-uluru
> 
> The most urbanised country...believe it or not...is Australia. Going  clockwise...Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth and Darwin are  knots of metropolitan areas with nuthin' in between...except...small  communities. They derive a lot of income from people on the circuit. Not  just caravaners...but, long haul truckers.
> 
> There's a push going on now...for little towns to actually construct  FREE camping grounds...maybe a little money if you want electricity,  supplied. But, there's clean restrooms, sewage dumps, showers...some  will also have water. It's securely fenced...and, usually next to the  local cop shop, too. All you need to do to make it "free" is to buy  something in the town. Groceries, fuel...restaurant...a movie...car  service...beer...anything. Ya save the receipts and show it to the  attendant at the park. This is only now, catching on. It certainly does  bring business, in.
> ...


The Savannah Way you talk about is a great idea. Nomads can follow a  circuit and have a myriad of places that are available to them laid out  ahead of time. 

Florida has a similar "trail" that circumvents  the state known as The Great Florida Birding Trail. A pre-laid out path  that hits all the favorite spots for checking out Florida's great  variety of birds. This is BIG money believe it or not.

And I will  add this @Northern Rivers , My ten years or so living full time among  the pat time snowbirds were some of the best years of my life socially.  All these people are wonderful. No thugs, trouble-makers or low life  trash. Only the best of what people can be. 

Of course you get your assholes occasionally but you learn to avoid them to decrease interactions that would cause friction. 

Besides  these past 15 years being married to my wife, I would say the previous  decade living in RV parks among the snowbirds were just as fulfilling. I  had met some truly wonderful people from all walks of life. 

I  will mention one lady named Dee. She was a sweetheart to me and her  husband, Jack, was one of the best I have ever met. He was a carpenter  all his life and was a real pro at it. Dee was a looker even at her  "retirement" age. She was a cigarette hawker in hotels and casinos back  in the day and was the model on Chesterfield ads. I have a pic of her  somewhere on my stash of pics. 

 
I  only mention a couple of people but My day was loaded with people just  like them. One time I had to change the lower drive unit on my  Mercruiser stern drive. I had all these guys pitching in, many of whom  knew way more about this than I did. I practically did not have to lift a  finger! 

Like I said NR, I would not trade those days for  anything. The reason I left that life was my wife entered into my the  next phase of "It's A Wonderful Life Rickity" in October of 2004.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-18-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Listen @Northern Rivers , I have to mention one other fine couple from Indianapolis. Ike and Maxine were true midwest farmers but retired from that life early. 

Maxine was a sweetheart even after MS had crippled her legs to the point she could not even stand. Didn't matter though, they were so good to me! 

There son was a big time trucking rodeo driver who would enter these competitions for company drivers to see who could drive these double trailers the best.

Even though Maxine's legs were useless, that did not stop her from being the best of what she could be 24/7. The world would be a much better place if it was full of Jack and Dee's or Ike and Maxine's for sure. It has been my honor to be in their life for the short time I was there.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-18-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I've been a Rotarian for...geez...22 years, now. You have a family...everywhere. Great organisation......

About a dozen years ago...I had a tire shred in the middle of nowhere. It was wedged up in the wheel well...I gave up trying to get it off. I flagged down a guy...and...when he got to the next town, sent a tow truck out to get me.

The truck showed up and...as he lifted it with the hook...tapped on the back of his truck window over his Rotary decal...and...nodded to mine on my back window.

He and his wife made me dinner...put me up in the guest room...brekky...and he told me to just put what I owe in "the gold pot"...something we pass around at meetings.

I subscribed to the Kununurra Rotary gazette..if you remember...a nice town arguably one of the most isolated on the planet. Whenever I do make the circuit...that's one town that'll have a red carpet waiting for me. I've been talking to a few members for a week or so, now.

Check this place, out. Zoom in and out to see where it actually is: https://www.google.com.au/maps/place...!4d128.7654685

Grey nomads swamp the place in winter. WA has 1.54M Greys passing through each year. That's over 15% of the whole country's population. It's a monster business.....

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-...hange/10599340

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss210H.pdf

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thegreynomads.com.au/Grey...mesIss212L.pdf

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Thanks NR! You know I love reading these!

----------

Northern Rivers (12-03-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Thanks NR! You know I love reading these!


This one wouldn't download on Firefox...so...I had to C&P the addy into Chrome....

I long for the day when I can get out there. Me and the dog...gee, I'd even learn to fish!

I learn a lot from this monthy gazette. Its certainly pretty hokey...but...it's by the very people that are out there actually living what is just a dream for me.  :Smiley20:

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-03-2019)

----------

